# Co2



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey guys i made a Co2 generator and i think i did it right. For right now i have it so the bubbles are getting sucked into the filter, don;t know if its doing anything but i don't wanna cut my filter so i might get a air stone.





I didn't do setup because someone kinda did.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oooh..Can't wait for your pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## davethetester (Dec 3, 2006)

looks great 8) 

The only thing i'd say though is that surface agitation removes CO2 from the water so diffusing it through a HOB is prob not the most efficient way of getting the CO2 into the tank. I've tried feeding the CO2 into my external cannister filter but this resulted in an air (or in this case a CO2) lock in the filter. At the moment I have my CO2 pipe bubbling under the inlet of a 360l/hr powerhead. This smashes up the bubbles nicely. I've also got the outlet pointing down which drives the tiny CO2 bubbles to the bottom of the tank givng them longer to dissolve before they reach the surface.

HIH


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah. I have mine hooked to my intake to my HOB filter. About every minute or so the bubble gets sucked up into the filter and out into the tank. I must not of done something right if I'm only getting a bubble every minute or soooo... :? :?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

HOB filters don't work well with CO2, since the increased agitation of the HOB outgasses the CO2.


----------

